# Is nylabone ok for young puppies



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Like 9 weeks old. She doesn't seem to interested in her kong stuffed with peanut butter and puppy food. What other things can I stuff it with that won't give her loose stools? She loved her rawhide but I immediately took it away when I read on here that they were bad. What other things like rawhide are ok? Any other helpful hints would be greatly appreciated. Also today she doesn't like her soft training treats at all. But is liking her little bones broken up. 

TIA
Leshia


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They have different levels for nylabone....ones for puppies, regular chewers, extreme chewers, etc. Mine has always loved nylabones and I have every kind they offer for my dogs.


----------



## Cascade crawler (Jan 3, 2013)

My 13 week old seems to like carrots, I give her the baby carrots after I cut them up like treats 1/4 inch sizes pieces or so, she also likes apples but I have to watch her with them so she doesn't eat the whole darn thing, I only let her chew on about a 1/3 or so before I take it from her because I don't want her to get any of the seeds! Try stuff like that and see if she will like those? Hope it helps. Cliff


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have always used the nylabones for my dogs and they have always got a lot of use out of them. I also have let mine have the rawhide chews and they never had a problem with them, if I saw that the chew was getting small enough that it could be swallowed I then threw it away.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

For Berlin, when he was young like that, I always bought him the Kong Stuff'N Ziggies (the puppy ones) he really liked those and they never affected his stools. Also, he really liked the Nylabone Healthy edibles for puppies, they have like two flavors or something. They are little bones, and they also didnt affect his stool. You could try stuffing her kong with organic yogurt (no flavor) and freezing it, or freeze the peanut butter? Berlin always likes that! Or try ice cubes haha, free, and my pup loved them and chased em around the kitchen floor before crunching em up. There are lots of different nylabone type things to try, and if shes not interested try sticking it into a bag of her treats for a few days or boiling it in chicken broth, makes it more appealing. And glad you stopped giving her rawhides!! I give Berlin hooves and horns (the stuffed ones from Dentley's) he really likes those, but since shes still so young, if you do, definitely only give her it when you are supervising her. Good luck!




leshiahatch said:


> Like 9 weeks old. She doesn't seem to interested in her kong stuffed with peanut butter and puppy food. What other things can I stuff it with that won't give her loose stools? She loved her rawhide but I immediately took it away when I read on here that they were bad. What other things like rawhide are ok? Any other helpful hints would be greatly appreciated. Also today she doesn't like her soft training treats at all. But is liking her little bones broken up.
> 
> TIA
> Leshia
> ...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I have never had any problems with nylabones.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Instead of mixing peanut butter with the kibble in her Kong, you should try mixing canned pumpkin with the kibble. Pumpkin is actually good for dogs and many vets will recommend it for when your puppy has an upset stomach. Make sure you use pure 100% pumpkin, not pumpkin pie mix.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

AngieW said:


> Instead of mixing peanut butter with the kibble in her Kong, you should try mixing canned pumpkin with the kibble. Pumpkin is actually good for dogs and many vets will recommend it for when your puppy has an upset stomach. Make sure you use pure 100% pumpkin, not pumpkin pie mix.


:thumbup:
I have to agree with you, I forgot about canned pumpkin!! It's WONDERFUL for helping with upset tummies, and most pups love it. I use it alot actually.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, my Sting liked rawhide, pig's ears, and did fine with it. I got a good quality rawhide from Foster & Smith and he enjoyed them - no problems. I watched and replaced it when it was worn down and small. He liked the rawhide rolls. He did have puppy nylabones, but didn't care for them. What he also liked was ice cubes. And soft squeaky toys. He also liked those rope toys to tug on and chew. He was never interested in chewing on his kong - only in eating the treats inside. When he was a year old, he didn't want the rawhide, but then liked the nylabones which he still does and his soft bear toys.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like giving beef, center cut femur bones. what kind of bones
are you breaking up?


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

I am breaking up the iams puppy bones. Got her a puppy starter pack of nylabones and she's loving the first one so far. I will try to pumpkin and also freezing the kongs. Thanks for all your input. I'm sure I will have a million more questions over the next few months.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I heard that rawhide isn't good for there digestion .i use antlers , you can buy them at Petco my pups love them and chew on them for hours at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AHWooWoo (Jan 15, 2013)

We are new puppy owners so I don't have first-hand experience, but we asked the vet about Nylabones. Our vet said they are fine for puppies who are teething. But, the vet warned us against Nylabones once the adult teeth come in. The product is so strong that a cracked tooth could occur, resulting in a pretty costly and involved vet trip. She said that a cracked tooth would need to be removed, requiring the dog to go under general anesthesia, and then permanently missing the tooth.


----------



## AHWooWoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Our breeder also discouraged us from rawhide chews due to the risk of salmonella. I wonder if certain brands are safer?


----------

